

Erik Satie: Velvet Gentleman - tintinnabula
http://www.lrb.co.uk/v37/n11/nick-richardson/velvet-gentleman

======
ternaryoperator
>His last words were "The cows..."

I doubt this. In French, "vache" means cow, but it also means terrific or
terrible. It's essentially an emphatic noun, whose meaning depends on context
and tone of voice. Given the plural, the tendency would be to believe he meant
something like "the bastards." Of course, given the rest of the article, Satie
could easily have meant "the cows," although I strongly doubt it.

~~~
agumonkey
Right. Just like Jobs last words. Some sort of "exclamation" term.

damned, fools, ... something like that.

------
fitzwatermellow
Two great quotes from The Browser summary:

“There are many kinds of eccentric and Satie was most of them"

“He may not have been a great composer, but he was a great Satie”

Funny, I considered submitting this link yesterday, but assumed it may not be
hacker-y enough. But I believe the connection lies in the fact that as ambient
background music, Satie's compositions are remarkable in their ability to
calm, focus and stimulate the mind.

The next time you begin to feel a bit burnt, try closing the eyes, donning
headphones and slipping into Le Monde Gnossienne:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtLHiou7anE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtLHiou7anE)

~~~
cconroy
It's funny I come to hn for stuff like this. Thanks for the video. Here is a
nice one for Debussy
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kziF6whWW8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kziF6whWW8))

------
david927
But there's much more to Erik Satie. I feel, as long as this piece is, that
it's still too short. He deserves more.

This, by the way, was his great love/muse, Suzanne Valadon:
[http://mfas3.s3.amazonaws.com/objects/SC114311.jpg](http://mfas3.s3.amazonaws.com/objects/SC114311.jpg)

~~~
kolev
Satie is one of my favorite composers. I'm happy to see others giving him the
respect he deserves.

------
kenko
Too bad this is falling off the front page; it's a delightful article.

------
jvandonsel
Pity this book doesn't seem to be available as an e-book. Only hardcover.

------
octatoan
Submitter's username :)

------
olivermarks
great article but hardly a book review!

